# Transferring files from a G3 iMac



## iressivor (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi folks, I'm wondering if someone here can help me. We're trying to transfer some files from a slot-loading G3 iMac to a Windows PC, but we're having some major issues. We first tried connecting a USB flash drive to the machine, but apparently OS 8.6 requires a certain driver to read it. Since the iMac has no Internet access (the internal modem is shot), our next step was to burn a copy of the driver onto a CD using a Windows machine, but the iMac just keeps asking to initialize the disc, which it couldn't do anyway since the disc itself is locked.

Is there any other way to pull these files off the iMac - preferably without spending a fortune?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 9, 2011)

iressivor said:


> Hi folks, I'm wondering if someone here can help me. We're trying to transfer some files from a slot-loading G3 iMac to a Windows PC, but we're having some major issues. We first tried connecting a USB flash drive to the machine, but apparently OS 8.6 requires a certain driver to read it. Since the iMac has no Internet access (the internal modem is shot), our next step was to burn a copy of the driver onto a CD using a Windows machine, but the iMac just keeps asking to initialize the disc, which it couldn't do anyway since the disc itself is locked.
> 
> Is there any other way to pull these files off the iMac - preferably without spending a fortune?


I get frustrated when I see computers running ancient operating systems when a newer version is better for all concerned. Every iMac ever made supports MacOS 9.2 or newer. There is simply no reason to stick with MacOS 8. Every iMac also includes an Ethernet port--10/100Base-T or faster. I won't bother to ask why you are worried about the lack of dial-up when you have a perfectly serviceable Ethernet port.

One is led to believe that your jump drive is formatted NTFS or exFAT which are incompatible with MacOS 8. If your jump drive is formatted HFS or HFS+ and you are trying to use it with your Windows PC, then it won't work without *MacDrive* installed on the Windows PC.

Which filesystem was used to format the jump drive?


----------



## iressivor (Dec 9, 2011)

The iMac in question is not our everyday computer; it hasn't really been used since the modem was fried by a lightning strike. So naturally, it is an outdated system.

Nevertheless, we've determined that the least expensive option available to us would be to simply extract the hard drive. It's the last thing I wanted to do, but we're not about to spend an exorbitant amount of money on a computer we no longer have any use for. I just wanted to know what my options were.


----------

